# LEEK meet (London East,Essex,Kent)On the 2nd July



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

..............................................







....................................................
.................







......................
www.bluewater.co.uk 
As usual guy's another meet if anyones up for it,at bluewater as before then onto the Wharf pub.

The next one is for the Sunday 2nd july 2006 at 6pm in front of Marks and spencer as before.
Then onto the wharf pub for 6:45pm.

.............................







...........................
































Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE 

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area. Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise 

Forum members attending: 

1. _TT_ heHornster
2. Nando
3. genocidalduck
4. jandrews
5. BamTT
6. Renton72
7. a18eem 
8. dave_uk (poss its his 40th [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] )
9. itsallaboutmark
10. Stu
11. John
12. Patrick
13. Lear

Rayrush1 (Gone to see The Who...the what no The Who!! :roll: )
nolive ( in China)


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

yes please


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Can i come?  I doubt i'll have a TT though


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Can i come?  I doubt i'll have a TT though


Ermmmmmm ok.So long as you take us all out in it!!!!!!  8) :wink:


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

I'll see you there guys, great to see everyone tonight...

Till the next one

Jonno


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

jandrews said:


> I'll see you there guys, great to see everyone tonight...
> 
> Till the next one
> 
> Jonno


Nice one Jonboy


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Dammit i've just wet myself....John you are a tease.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Dammit i've just wet myself....John you are a tease.


What like this?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Biatch


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

What a18eem bring next time


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> What a18eem bring next time


Probably a four course meal for all of us :wink:

Are you coming next time to find out Bam?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > What a18eem bring next time
> ...


I'm on the list :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


O yeah  D'oh!!! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Dammit i've just wet myself....John you are a tease.
> ...


 I must get a bodykit like that for my car !! 

Not sure if I'm gonna make the next meet.... might be in sunny Spain looking to buy a villa. :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I'll be there for the next one, should be able to lift my arm by then!


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

Donners said:


> I'll be there for the next one, should be able to lift my arm by then!


Maybe you me and Dave_UK can make the journey up together


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

jandrews said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there for the next one, should be able to lift my arm by then!
> ...


Jon - forgot to compliment you on you new (?) watch. Very nice. From you recent trip to Malaysia?


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

well spotted, I like man who can spot a small detail...ok maybe not that small..

Picked it up in Kuala Lumpur on my travels, its a Panerai Luminor Power Reserve, saved a nice little packet too.......


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

44mm case? what percentage saving did you make compared to UK prices?


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

as i mananged to get some cash at market rates, and have someone that always sources watches for us...managed to save about 20%

was bricking it a bit coming back through customs though

For me though, it was more about reducing the waiting list to nothing, rather than a huge cost saving


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

a18eem said:


> Not sure if I'm gonna make the next meet.... might be in sunny Spain looking to buy a villa. :wink:


We could have a meet at your villa. It will be like the Leekers meet Eldorado. Or like one of those episodes of Eastenders filmed in spain!

Put me down on the list please horny!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Ooo forgot to say thanks to you Chris for doing the fault scan and TBR on my car last night  cheers


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Ooo forgot to say thanks to you Chris for doing the fault scan and TBR on my car last night  cheers


No problem Tony. How did the car feel after the TBR, any better?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Ooo forgot to say thanks to you Chris for doing the fault scan and TBR on my car last night  cheers
> ...


Yeah not bad possibly a bit sharper, although as we were saying last night probably in my head anyway


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Can i come?  I doubt i'll have a TT though


just been out in an RS4 - pretty good fun :twisted:


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi all,

Another great night everyone, nice to see you all.

Add me to the list as a maybe, I will se what I can do nearer the time. Next time you all see me I will have hit the BIG 40 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Go gentle on me.

dave_uk


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

dave_uk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Another great night everyone, nice to see you all.
> 
> ...


   Bloody hell you look younger than me and my younger brother ( thanks Jamie :wink: )


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> dave_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Sorry. It's Chris's babyface that threw me.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dave_uk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Another great night everyone, nice to see you all.
> 
> ...


Have a good one Dave!! :wink:

Perhaps we can all chip in like we did for Jamie.We managed to raise 54p for him :lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Bloody hell you look younger than me and my younger brother ( thanks Jamie :wink: )


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

jandrews said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there for the next one, should be able to lift my arm by then!
> ...


Yeah, that would be cool.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Donners said:


> jandrews said:
> 
> 
> > Donners said:
> ...


May have my new car then.


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > jandrews said:
> ...


I'm not talking to you because I am jealous! [smiley=sick2.gif] 
I call shotgun on the first passenger ride!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I was going to let you have the keys


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Donners said:


> I call shotgun on the first passenger ride!


Too late mate, that was all decided on Sunday. :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> I was going to let you have the keys


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > I call shotgun on the first passenger ride!
> ...


Yep i have the shotgun so i'm first :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just noticed my posts.Nearly got the 1500 too much time on my hands.
Perhaps i should be really sad and do one of those posts like eveyone else does in the off topic .So everyone can congratulate me :roll: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

OOOOOO even closer now!


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Sorry John could you repeat that please I don't think I heard you! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Sorry John could you repeat that please I don't think I heard you! :wink:


No that would be cheating.............O look  Woooooooooo hooooooooo

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Busy at Work John ? :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

You sad werido :wink:  I'd never do such a thing


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Busy at Work John ? :wink:


No mate ive been banned from the forum at work  :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm going to one meet that Jamie won't be this weekend.
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0

Mind you i wouldn't put it past him to try :lol:

Go on Jamie you know you want to :lol: :lol:

I'm staying not far from this meet so i'm gonna try and make it.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> I'm going to one meet that Jamie won't be this weekend.
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0
> 
> Mind you i wouldn't put it past him to try :lol:
> ...


I've go to two regular meets. I've been to NaughTTy's once. But i'm a meet freak :roll:

Lets think about the others. Two trackdays...Because i actually wanted and did track my car. They wernt meets. Ace Cafe was a one off and as it is somewhat famous. I wanted to go there. Silverstone testing...Why? Funny enough i wanted to see the F1 cars in action as ive never seen them before. oh and London cruise....Didnt you go on that one John? Oh and didnt you go to Kneesworth aswell? and now a Scottish meet  Careful John one more meet and you will have gone to as many as i have. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Hello all,

Struggling to write, as this time round I have broken a bone in my hand (football)!
Can't drive for 6-8 weeks as its in a cast, might even have to have surgery to insert wires if it doesnt heal right.
Might have to miss the meet but am going to do my best to find a way there. Maybe now that Jamie has moved on from talking about beheadings Soph might not mind joining us!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Donners said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Struggling to write, as this time round I have broken a bone in my hand (football)!
> Can't drive for 6-8 weeks as its in a cast, might even have to have surgery to insert wires if it doesnt heal right.
> Might have to miss the meet but am going to do my best to find a way there. Maybe now that Jamie has moved on from talking about beheadings Soph might not mind joining us!


Dammit i thought it was Olivier asking her to take her clothes off. Why is it always my fault  ...It's you and John your both a bad influence on me.

Sorry to hear about the hand. You need to toughen up abit. Always knew those muscles were just for show :wink: 

Plus youve only got 4 weeks to get better. I'm not having you drop out of the Gaydon Event. Even if it means i have to drive ya their myself.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Dammit i thought it was Olivier asking her to take her clothes off. Why is it always my fault  ...It's you and John your both a bad influence on me.


Oi, don't involve me in that sort of things. I was upset enough with what happened last year in Kneeworth, as you know, not to let think people on this Forum I may have done things I haven't :evil:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Donners said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Struggling to write, as this time round I have broken a bone in my hand (football)!
> Can't drive for 6-8 weeks as its in a cast, might even have to have surgery to insert wires if it doesnt heal right.
> Might have to miss the meet but am going to do my best to find a way there. Maybe now that Jamie has moved on from talking about beheadings Soph might not mind joining us!


Oh sorry m8  , was upset with Jamie's comments and didn't even wish a speedy recovery.

so take care and see you in Gaydon

olivier


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I wont be missing the big event don't you worry, I might have to take that lift with you Jamie if that is OK (I could do some high speed photography). I'm seeing a specialist next friday so we'll see what happens. :? My air con clutch fell off anyway, only get hot air! So might prefer a lift. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Donners said:


> I wont be missing the big event don't you worry, I might have to take that lift with you Jamie if that is OK (I could do some high speed photography). I'm seeing a specialist next friday so we'll see what happens. :? My air con clutch fell off anyway, only get hot air! So might prefer a lift. :wink:


Actually that would be pretty good. With your camera skills.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Donners said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Struggling to write, as this time round I have broken a bone in my hand (football)!
> Can't drive for 6-8 weeks as its in a cast, might even have to have surgery to insert wires if it doesnt heal right.
> Might have to miss the meet but am going to do my best to find a way there. Maybe now that Jamie has moved on from talking about beheadings Soph might not mind joining us!


Sorry to hear that mate, hope your feeling better soon. Your not having much luck lately are you. :x


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to one meet that Jamie won't be this weekend.
> ...


  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just got back.Kept thinking you would turn up at any moment :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Struggling to write, as this time round I have broken a bone in my hand (football)!
> Can't drive for 6-8 weeks as its in a cast, might even have to have surgery to insert wires if it doesnt heal right.
> Might have to miss the meet but am going to do my best to find a way there. Maybe now that Jamie has moved on from talking about beheadings Soph might not mind joining us!


O Noooooooo.Hope it gets sorted mate.

See you soon hopefully :?  :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Hey no chance im a good lad i dont go around whoring myself


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Much... :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Ok maybe a little bit.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Are you coming this month Olivier? I cant remember.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Are you coming this month Olivier? I cant remember.


I think he is in China - I know he is going this week.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Are you coming this month Olivier? I cant remember.
> ...


Ah think i remember him saying something about it now.

Mmmmmm chinese food....must resist!!! :? :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Hi all !

Ok just to let you guys know...one of the guys who was going with us to Spain to look for a house was made redundant last week, so we cancelled going for now until Sept .....that means i just may be able to make it!
I will try and bring some Chinese niblets in honour of Oliver. [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

a18eem said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


MMMMM Chinese niblets


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

i love chinese nipples!


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I'm going to see The Who at Hyde Park on Sunday so won't make the meet (again) :?

But luckily it's only another two weeks from then till Gaydon   so i'll see you all in Brentwood at some ridicules time in the morning on the 16th!!

Cheers

Ray


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm going to see The Who at Hyde Park on Sunday so won't make the meet (again) :?
> 
> ...


Ok Ray 
Have a good time mate :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

a18eem said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


hello chaps.

I'm indeed in Nanchang and awake in the middle of a very muggy night to see France kicking some spanish ass :twisted:

So to confirm John, I will not make the meet on Sunday since I will be back in London for the world cup final England vs France (let's be naive once in my life :lol: :wink: )

Oh and by the way, the chinese food definitively tastes different, and better  , overhere. two days of food happiness and not being sick whatsoever.

looking forward to my week-end in Hong-Kong now 8)

have agood one anyway. not too much diet cokes with your niblets :wink:

Olivier


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

nolive said:


> I'm indeed in Nanchang and awake in the middle of a very muggy night to see France kicking some spanish ass :twisted:
> 
> So to confirm John, I will not make the meet on Sunday since I will be back in London for the world cup final England vs France (let's be naive once in my life :lol: :wink: )
> 
> ...


Hope you do well against the spanish mate, will be a good one.

Enjoy Hong Kong, stopped over there on the way back from Oz and loved it.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

renton72 said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > I'm indeed in Nanchang and awake in the middle of a very muggy night to see France kicking some spanish ass :twisted:
> ...


As the CHINA TV said last night , ADIOS SPAIN :lol: :lol: they've got some good sense of humour overhere 

Now bring on the "taffiolles bresiliennes" :twisted:

Good luck to you against my second home Portugal. Should be fine though since you're playing agianst half a team anyway (can't believe what happened vs the Dutch :? )

Hong Kong, yep, I'm looking forward to visiting the place indeed. let's hope it will not be the same weather than in Nanchang. It's been heavy rains and storms since I arrived Tuesday morning 

we'll see anyway

Olivier (lost with the chinese language. One that I definitively need to learn to better chat up with the locals  )


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Well done to France, the experience of the players showed. Its good to see Zidane playing another game for top level game for his country, considering he is retiring after the world cup.

France really have underachieved sine 1998, its goos to see them finding form again, they should do with the players they have at their disposal, albeit aging a little.

Enjoy the rest of your trip.

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Wooooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooo jamies brining his new toy sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!  8) :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)




----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

What do all you guys think of this plate for jamies new car
Excuse the bad photshopping/paint thingy! :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Now i like that


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Now i like that


check if the DVLA are selling it too.Then it'll be vat free and dvla fee free too i think

I'll have a look in a bit :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Yep they have it buddy!!!!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

J R54 AUD Â£499

All our prices include VAT and the Â£80 assignment fee, except those selected for auction

http://www.dvla-som.co.uk/home/en/Searc ... &x=87&y=16


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Yep thay have it buddy!!!!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> J R54 AUD Â£499
> 
> ...


Good work there John.

I know Jamies up a funny times of the day and night by the times often on here at. Do you think he will be sleeping tonight? :?: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Yep thay have it buddy!!!!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


Funny enough i was speaking to him earlier and said the same thing :lol: :lol:


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

thehornster said:


> Wooooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooo jamies brining his new toy sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!  8) :wink:


Sry guys I am going to have to miss this one as I have lots of family over on sunday for my birthday and they might think it a bit rude if I go out :? :? . Enjoy the evening and try not to be to envious of jamie's new wheels. [smiley=crowngrin.gif]

dave_uk


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

dave_uk said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Wooooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooo jamies brining his new toy sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!  8) :wink:
> ...


Hornster - cancel the cake  :wink:


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey guys just got home from teh pub and have read this whole thread, entertaining I must say!
Anyway me and the other half are going to try and ctahc up with you guys on Sunday as we have not seen anyone since last years Gaydon.
Would be a pleasure to see you all again, just a shame I can't beat you all at the go karting again!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

itsallaboutmark said:


> Hey guys just got home from teh pub and have read this whole thread, entertaining I must say!
> Anyway me and the other half are going to try and ctahc up with you guys on Sunday as we have not seen anyone since last years Gaydon.
> Would be a pleasure to see you all again, just a shame I can't beat you all at the go karting again!


Excellent see you there :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> itsallaboutmark said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys just got home from teh pub and have read this whole thread, entertaining I must say!
> ...


Yup nice one Mark.

Yes i just got in. Just checking my mail and will be hoping to get at least a few hours sleep


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

dave_uk said:


> [Sry guys I am going to have to miss this one as I have lots of family over on sunday for my birthday and they might think it a bit rude if I go out :? :? . Enjoy the evening and try not to be to envious of jamie's new wheels. [smiley=crowngrin.gif]
> 
> dave_uk


Happy birthday mate! 
Why don't you bring everyone down to the meet then we too can have a bit of your birthday cake :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > itsallaboutmark said:
> ...


See you on Sunday


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Sorry but i am not going to be able to make tonight as last did'nt finsh till this morning and i don't think drivign is a good idea at the mo [smiley=sick2.gif]

See you all on the 16th

Tony

Gutted i'm going to miss Jamiesspanking new RS4


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry but i am not going to be able to make tonight as last did'nt finsh till this morning and i don't think drivign is a good idea at the mo [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> ...


He's sitting here with me now!! Less people to take for test runs hes says! :lol: :lol:

Weve just been out in it     

My neighbour should be brining his TVR tuscan tonight too.

See you next time :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


just came back from Hong-Kong (actually from Shenzhen for those who know the area :wink: ) and saw a couple of RS4 among lots of great motors  

They do drive quite fast ovethere and a M5 on full throttle that makes a hell of a sweet :wink: noise 8) I tell ya 

if yours, Jamie, sounds half as good then congratulations again 

Oh by the way, cos I consider that I inspired you by fitting the RS4 wheels on my car, will I get a lift in it next time we meet :wink:

allez, have a good meet all and see you in two weeks 8)

Olivier


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi guys, hope ya'll have a good one this eve, can't believe I'm gonna miss the RS4!  Damn my weak bones !!! :evil: :evil: :evil:

Its gorgeous outside, makes me think we should have a Leek BBQ round mine some time!


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi guys ,
i don't think i can make it tonight ...been out in the garden all weekend.. i think i have sun stroke and sun burnt!!! sorry.
Enjoy the night !im off to lie down amd maybe get a full body massage if im lucky from her indoors :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Leaving now


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Good meet again guys...Shame the others couldnt make it tonight. 

Must say i did enjoy the attention my car got


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Good meet again guys...Shame the others couldnt make it tonight.
> 
> Must say i did enjoy the attention my car got


Quite rightly its a lovely car. Sounded nice flooring it through the dartford tunnell. 

Good to see everyone tonght including a few new faces.

See you all on the 16th.

chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Yep another good one.Nice to see four new faces too Lear,Mark,John and Patrick.

Nice to have Jamies new toy in the line up  :wink: and Stu's Tuscan 8)

See you all on the 16th July!!! 

John


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Another good meet - good to see some new faces. 
Mark - did you get any drifting done?

See you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey guys, just got home.

Thank you Chris for your very generous help with VAG COM, it was very much appreciated by me and John.



Nando said:


> Another good meet - good to see some new faces.
> Mark - did you get any drifting done?
> 
> quote]
> ...


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Next meet 30th July...yes i know its in july again, but if i dont do it then it'll be 6/8 weeks till i can go to another  ( I work every other weekend)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 727#709727


----------

